# Brake fluid in the eye!!!



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

This may sound like a really stupid question, but I was topping off my brake fluid today and while I was holding the can, it slipped out and splashed all over me and a drop flew straight into the corner of my eye







I luckily had some water in a bottle right there so I immediately poured the water over the affected area. I threw off my shirt, as it was drenched in blue fluid, and continued to flush my eye.
I know it was just a drop but I am worried that it may be enough to be a problem...am I being paranoid? My eye seems "ok"...feels a little weird, but no pain or anything. I do have a funny feeling in the back of my throat, sort of like a sinus drip. How toxic is brake fluid anyways? The can has no warning other than that it will strip paint...well, if it strips paint, what it will do to me?
Anyone have any thoughts on this? Or maybe you want to tell me to chill out?


----------



## Vergasser (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Brake fluid in the eye!!! (back2school)*

From the National Institutes of Health:
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/
May cause eye irritation. In case of eye contact, immediately flush with water for 15 minutes and seek medical attention if irritation persists.
Eye Contact: May cause eye irritation and corneal injury. 
SIGNS AND SYMPTOMS OF EXPOSURE: 
Eye irritation: may include pain, tearing, reddening, swelling, and 
impaired vision.
It mostly contains ethanol & glycol.
http://householdproducts.nlm.n...fluid
http://householdproducts.nlm.n...11001
If you washed it out and it aint hurtin then you are probably OK.
If not you could get one of those neat pirate patches!


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Brake fluid in the eye!!! (back2school)*

you got two...cut it out?!?!!?


----------

